
The Big Interception Flaw in the US-UK Cloud Act Agreement - robteix
https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2019/10/big-interception-flaw-us-uk-cloud-act-agreement
======
coldcode
Once a provider in a non-US country targeted with these wiretaps is identified
by the country not told about them, then likely they will be subject to
criminal penalties based on the non-US countries' legal system. Imagine a US
court demanding a wiretap in China.

------
mmjaa
Does it appear to anyone else that the Powers That Be seem to be trying their
best to construct a new world order of Western states, eventually merging them
into one larger super-state, bit by bit? The war coalition, the 5-eyes ..
Brexit .. all of these things seem to be geared towards creating an Anglo-
super state ..

~~~
pjc50
I think you're overdue on noticing that by about 70 years: the postwar
international order, UN, Bretton Woods, WTO, NATO etc.

It's not even necessarily a bad thing, _provided that_ it's free, democratic
and transparent. Mass surveillance is none of those things and does not belong
in the international order.

It would be great to do away with hegemons, but in a world of multiple would-
be "great powers" you end up having to pick one to be protected by from the
others.

~~~
mmjaa
I've noticed it for decades, its just in the last few decades that things seem
to have gotten very, very bad.

Should have been obvious when the PATRIOT act got pushed through with no
oversight ..

